

Network Solutions will deactivate your domain if you don't confirm your email - Prefinem
https://i.freeih.com/Virg5o.png

======
mooism2
Not just Network Solutions: that thing about new regulations they mention? In
this case they are telling the truth.

~~~
Prefinem
Really? I guess my other domain registrars are slow in getting me to confirm
my email then.

~~~
mooism2
Or you haven't done anything to trigger the e-mail from your other registrars.
Or your spam trap has eaten the e-mails.

[https://iwantmyname.com/blog/2014/01/icanns-new-rules-for-
do...](https://iwantmyname.com/blog/2014/01/icanns-new-rules-for-domain-
registrants-require-you-to-verify-your-contact-details.html)

~~~
Prefinem
Oh wow...

Thanks for the link. I was just surprised to get the email with them telling
me they will deactivate it if I don't do anything.

